# Want the fish, not the fry



## pogobbler (Jan 4, 2013)

Are there any of you out there who like keeping livebearing fish, but aren't interested in breeding them or taking care of the fry and, if so, what do you do when they do, inevitably, breed? Just let nature take it's course? Or...? I don't suppose there are any fish condoms on the market for birth control. hehe


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Look at my signature and you'll see my solution.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha unfortunately there is no way to stop them from breeding. What livebearers do you have/want? If its guppies, you can get multiple males (at least 3-4) and no females and you wont have any babies. They might pick on each other a little bit though. If you want to have no doubts of any kind of picking or harassment, you would need to have 2 females per male, but you will get babies. You can let nature take its course, they will most likely eat most if not all of the babies, unless they are like mine and dont really care that they are there.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Or you can have other fish with them so all babies get eaten


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Funny... but was referring to the 20 gallon Guppy tank. 

Ah, I see you caught that and edited your reply. Good catch.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha yea, I had a dumb moment...thats why I edited it haha.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know if I've ever had any fry in my big tank. If I did, they didn't last long.  Have never seen eggs either. I was thinking the Cories might successfully breed in that tank but nothing yet.

Don't mean to hijack the thread. Consider it free bumps to the top of the page.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm waiting for my tequila sunrise to mature right now (should be any day from what I have read) so I can get some Cobra sunrise's. But yeah to bring full circle...either have all males, all females, or put other fish in with them to control the population lol


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Tequila Cobra's would be awesome. Those two are my son's favorite Fancy Tails in the tank. 

Yeah, one oscar in the tank with the livebearers would resolve the issue of unwanted fry!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm gonna see if they get the sunrise effect color wise (yellow fade to red in the tail) with the cobra markings...crossing fingers haha. Don't know how this whole genetics thing works...but it sounds good in my head


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll be anxious to see the results !


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've always let nature take its course.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

let nature take care of it.if I see any I want I put them in a breeder cage


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

CAM said:


> Tequila Cobra's would be awesome. Those two are my son's favorite Fancy Tails in the tank.
> 
> Yeah, one oscar in the tank with the livebearers would resolve the issue of unwanted fry!


Unless you want the adult guppies to be Oscar food too may I suggest a few small angels. This will make for a much more peaceful tank and you will never see any fry. In fact I raise red velvet platties and beautiful fancy guppies from Petsmart as food fry for my breeder angels. They add a lot of color and they produce copious fry. I let them grow to about quarter inch before they meet the angels and feed them heavy so their little lives are not bad until the inevitable
worst day of their lives! They also make great presents for the grandkids.


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

When I had this problem, I would just let the adults eat the fry. Though a lot of them would end up in the filter 

Though once I had Dalmation Molly fry, i had to put them is a separate tank. They looked so cool I didn't want them to get eaten


----------

